# X800 PRO (Gigabyte), no fan control?



## Brick_Top (Jul 7, 2005)

I just installed my arctic cooler 4 ATI and it is working great!  The problem is that I have no control over the fan but I am reading a review on this site Review and the writer is controling their fan. The card types are the same along with the version of cooler (rev 1) so what gives?  I am running 0.24 with a MSI neo2 plat mobo.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 7, 2005)

could you check if your card has an lm63 chip? i have heard that gigabyte started to use some new  fan controller chip


----------



## Brick_Top (Jul 7, 2005)

Just tell me what to look for and I would be glad to tell you!


----------



## Brick_Top (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok I know where to look now, I will check for you later tonight.  But since I can use the overdrive feature would that not mean that I have a lm63 chip?


----------



## Brick_Top (Jul 8, 2005)

Well I am now assuming that I have the lm63 chip because I decided to flash my bios with gigabyte's X800 Series BIOS instead of the X800 PRO BIOS.  Kinda seems like a down grade because my card's title now is just X800 instead of X800 PRO.  When I turned on ATITool I had a temp graph and a whole butt load of options under settings, which none of were there before.  I do not have overdrive w/ catalyst anymore but who needs it when you have ATItool, lol.  Then the new BIOS at the same core/mem speeds scored 750 higher on 3dMark03 and I can get the core and mem alot higher!  Thanks for the help W1zzard!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2005)

do you still have that pro bios? if yes please email it to w1zzard@techpowerup.com for investigation


----------



## Brick_Top (Jul 8, 2005)

I sent the BIOS dump that I made, if that doesn't work I am sure I can find the original for you, just ask! 

Thanks again


----------

